
Announcing GitHub Japan - Rifu
https://github.com/blog/2017-announcing-github-japan
======
theyeti
I've a feeling that the formation of a new Japanese legal entity by Github is
due to legal hurdles in doing business in Japan. I used to work for a firm
earlier which had created a Japanese legal entity for this purpose.

------
Axsuul
Can anyone explain why there needs to be a subsidiary?

~~~
patio11
Most US software companies with on-the-ground operations in Japan will want to
have Japanese subsidiaries. You'll want to have Japan-based employees. This
obligates you to pay Japanese employment taxes, contribute to the Japanese
retirement system, and arrange for Japanese healthcare. Having a Japanese
subsidiary is one of those things which I suspect is not an actual requirement
but which your competent legal counsel will say will save you hundreds of
hours of explaining yourself at the local ward office.

Additionally, after you have a subsidiary, you have a very straightforward way
(intra-company transfer) to get e.g. US employees work-capable Japanese visas
in a fashion which is very not straightforward if you lack a Japanese entity.
(If you have e.g. an engineer who you want to place in Tokyo who doesn't come
with e.g. Japanese citizenship, permanent residence, or a spousal/parent visa,
then getting them an engineering visa requires roughly three bullet points,
one of which is a contract with a Japanese organization to do engineering
work. It's a black letter law requirement and you will _not_ be successful in
getting an engineering status of residence without it.)

n.b. Not a lawyer, not an accountant, but if anyone from the US is ever
getting an office set up here drop me a line and I'll give you the quick
rundown.

------
ksec
Should Github Hire Matz then? And many other Japanese Ruby Core team to speed
up the development of Ruby ( as a language ) and CRuby / RuJIT ( as the
Compiler )

The Ruby VM really need some spanking.

~~~
v64
He's currently Chief Architect of Ruby at Heroku, so it may be a tough sell.

------
tbiteteitb
Is this related to censorship in any way?

